# Matschlöcher bzw. Pfützen



## Sonnenzombie (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

heute im Wald habe ich mich sehr gefreut dass alles nass und von #§4&!=-Pferden zerfurcht wurde (dass ich mich freue war ironisch). Nun ja, jetzt würd ich als Anfänger gerne wissen wie ich durch Matsch am besten durchkomme. 
Meine Räder drehen sich durch, ich bleibe stecken und kippe um. Wenn ich mal nicht stecken bleibe rutsche ich ab und kippe um. 
Was kann ich dagegen machen?

2. Punkt
Pfützen. Wie geht ihr mit denen um? Wie fahrt ihr durch? Ich weiß nie wie tief die sind bzw. was sich in der Pfütze befindet (Hölzer, Steine, Matsch <-- siehe oben), ob ich dort einsacke, umkippe, etc. Bei manchen Pfützen sieht man zwar, dass die extrem tief sind oder sehr flach, aber das sieht man bei den meisten halt nicht.

Gruß
Sonnenzombie


----------



## m7cha (19. Juni 2010)

zu 2.
Versuch auf jeden Fall das Vorderrad hochzuziehen, im blödsten Fall ist die Pfütze bzw. der Matsch am Boden so tief das du ne Vollbremsung und nen Abgang über den Lenker machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern.badst (19. Juni 2010)

zu 1.:
Hm stecken geblieben/ umgekippt bin ich im Schlamm noch nie. Was für Reifen fährst du?

zu 2.:
Wie m7cha schon sagte...niemals mit dem Vorderrad rin...das kann böse AUA machen. Entweder beide Räder drüber heben (wenn man Bunny Hop kann) oder zumindest das vordere...


Zur Situation allgemein...mir macht das nen riesen Spaß wenns so richtig ecklig und schlammig ist -- man vom Helm bis Fuß einfach nur erdfarben is und bis zum Sitzpolster völlig nass.
Danach gibts nen Gardenschlauch für Roß und Reiter und gut is...


----------



## shamalagugu (19. Juni 2010)

1) Im Matsch gibt es für mich neben Reifen mit viel Grip nur eine Lösung: Strampeln, und nur nie aufhören, sonst muss man den Fuss absetzen und man kommt nicht mehr von der Stelle. Natürlich auch immer die am saubersten scheinende Linie fahren.
2) Pfütze, ja wie meine Vorredner, VR hoch (wenn sie nicht ausweichbar ist).


----------



## Sonnenzombie (19. Juni 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> zu 1.:
> Hm stecken geblieben/ umgekippt bin ich im Schlamm noch nie. Was für Reifen fährst du?



2,3"" Reifen, Alexrims XD-Lite

Lenker hochziehen? Ok, werd das eher mal an "Land" probieren bevor ich mich in Pfützen wage. Über den Lenker fliegen ist böse (ganz besonders wenn du mit den Pedalen verklickt bist).


----------



## shamalagugu (19. Juni 2010)

Oder du lernst wie man drüber springt also einen bunnyhop. Hier ist ein Link da wird alles erklärt, auch das mit dem VR hochziehen wird schön gezeigt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]

Viel Erfolg


----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2010)

1) - Möglichst gleichmäßig, "rund" treten und auf funktionierende Reifen hoffen. Bei Bedarf Matschreifen aufziehen.
- Gewicht dahin wo du Grip brauchst. Sprich in Kurven eher nach vorne, beim Treten möglichst sitzen bleiben. 
- Wenn du bergab zügigier im Matsch unterwegs bist das Rad unter dir arbeiten lassen. Versuch es nicht in eine bestimmte, enge, Linie zu zwingen, lass es sich seine Linie selbst suchen. Bremsen soweit es geht vermeiden. Bei Bedarf Matschreifen aufziehen .

2) Wurde schon geschrieben, Vorderrad hochziehen, Gewicht kurz nach hinten und auf dem Hinterrad durch/in die Pfütze "surfen" und hoffen dass sie nicht allzu tief ist . 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Wenns extrem ist und die Fahrerei "sein muss" (Rennen oÄ) ggf. andere Reifen aufziehen .


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

..bin noch NIE in einer pfütze steckengeblieben und gehöre zu den" ausgesprochen gern im matsch und in nässe fahrern !!! hab 2,4er nobbys , bzw. conti vertical in 2.3 drauf . schön zuegig durch - und gut is !! viel spass weiterhin !!


----------



## Sonnenzombie (19. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..bin noch NIE in einer pfütze steckengeblieben und gehöre zu den" ausgesprochen gern im matsch und in nässe fahrern !!! hab 2,4er nobbys , bzw. conti vertical in 2.3 drauf . schön zuegig durch - und gut is !! viel spass weiterhin !!




Wenn das matschige aber bergauf ist, dann wird das mit dem zügig durchfahren schwer


----------



## heifisch (19. Juni 2010)

Zu. 1. Wenn man Schwung hat einfach damit durch. Wenn es bergauf ist, also ohne Schwung, schalte ich in den kleinsten Gang und trete einfach im Sitzen weiter und vertraue auf meine Reifen, was bei MMs in 2.5 bei 1.5 Bar auch nicht ganz unmöglich ist. 
Zu 2. Entweder mit dem Bunny Hop drüber, oder das HR mitten in die Pfütze rein drücken wenn nen Kumpel dahinter fährt.  Oder halt einfach durch, das Vorderrad entlaste  ich dabei kaum sondern hoffe darauf, dass ich nicht stecken bleibe.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Juni 2010)

geschwindigkeit mitnehmen, schwerpunkt aufs hinterrad verlagern und "durchsurfen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (20. Juni 2010)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> geschwindigkeit mitnehmen, schwerpunkt aufs hinterrad verlagern und "durchsurfen".



Das geht meist sehr gut...Ausnahme: Dein Vorderrad versinkt plötzlich bis zur Achse im Schlamm... seither weiß ich wie schlecht ein Helm von innen zu reinigen ist


----------



## Shoxar (20. Juni 2010)

Zu 2. Am Anfang würde ich es mit mittlerer bis hoher Geschwindigkeit Probieren(nicht komplett aufs ganze gehen), denn wenn du zu langsam bist, bleibst du stecken, und dann darfst du deine Schuhe schlammbaden (absteigen). Wenn du unsicher bist, aber trotzdem mit allerhöchster Geschwindigkeit fährst, dann... Naja.
Möglichst komplett nach hinten lehnen, damit, wenn es wirklich tief ist, nur dein HR ein sackt, und dein VR nicht urplötzlich stehen bleibt. Mit nem wheelie würde ich persönlich nicht durch den Schlamm fahren 

So fahre ich jedenfalls durch die Pfützen in "unserem" Wald, wo ich aber auch weiß das nichts im Schlamm versteckt ist. Ich finde es irgendwie geil, wenn alles dreckig danach ist


----------



## Sonnenzombie (20. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, dass der Fehler mit dem Matsch bei meiner Geschwindigkeit lag. Ich bin immer langsam, so 6-7kmh vorsichtig durchgefahren. Muss ich mal mit mehr Geschwindigkeit probieren.


----------



## Paran0id (20. Juni 2010)

Du brauchst schon Geschwindigkeit dafür, dabei aber bitte wilde Lenkbewegungen vermeiden sonst rutscht dir der VR weg und und landest ganz im Schlamm.


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2010)

Im Winter im Schnee fahren trainiert das "locker lassen", also das Bike ruhig ein wenig "schwimmen" lassen auch ganz gut. Also, für nächsten Winter vielleicht auf die Fahrtechnik todo-liste setzen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hirrsson (27. März 2011)

ich muss zu diesem Thema eine Frage hinzufügen.

und was macht man wenn auf einem Trail matsch in eine Kurve ist und man so schnell ist dass man nicht "in Schritttempo" Fahren kann?
Wo sollte der Gewicht gelagert sein? Mehr auf's Hinterrad oder 50-50?
UND
Sollten man dann versuchen so "Gerade" wie möglich zu fahren und nicht in der "Kurve liegen"?

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (28. März 2011)

Tja, und wenn überhaubt nichts geht, absteigen und im notfalls das Rad schieben. Habe auch gemerkt, langsam über Schlamm radeln ist besser, sonst rutcht man mehr oder weniger seitlich weg.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. März 2011)

hirrsson schrieb:


> ich muss zu diesem Thema eine Frage hinzufügen.
> 
> und was macht man wenn auf einem Trail matsch in eine Kurve ist und man so schnell ist dass man nicht "in Schritttempo" Fahren kann?
> Wo sollte der Gewicht gelagert sein? Mehr auf's Hinterrad oder 50-50?
> ...



Den Oberkörper gerade lassen und nur das Bike in die Schräglage.
Die Gewichtsverlagerung je nach dem wie es der Untergrung verlangt,
einfach aufs Feeling verlassen.


----------



## pratt (28. März 2011)

.. und laut "Dänzing Dänzing" rufen


----------



## tombrider (28. März 2011)

Ganz klar: Wenn der Matsch sehr tief ist, hilft nur Auflagefläche. Je breiter der Reifen, desto geringer die Einsinktiefe und desto weniger Kraft wird verloren. Grip bekommt man aber nur mit Stollen, die sich tief in den Matsch einpieksen können. Ein Reifen, der sich nicht so schnell zusetzt (z.B. Maxxis Highroller, Schwalbe Muddy Mary) oder besser noch ein für Schlamm besonders geeigneter Reifen (z.B. Maxxis Swampthing) macht einen großen Unterschied. Allerdings auch im Rollwiderstand. Ein reiner Schlammreifen (z.B. Maxxis Wetscream) ist natürlich am besten, aber mit sehr vielen Nachteilen auf festem Untergrund.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. März 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ein reiner Schlammreifen (z.B. Maxxis Wetscream) ist natürlich am besten, aber mit sehr vielen Nachteilen auf festem Untergrund.


Extrem finde ich den Wiederstand auf halbweichem, leicht feuchtem Boden.


----------



## tombrider (28. März 2011)

Für Ottonormalbiker ist der Wetscream indiskutabel, es sei denn auf einem zweiten Bike bzw. Laufradsatz. Den Swampthing kann man durchaus vorne empfehlen. Und halb abgefahren dann auch hinten.


----------



## LF-X (28. März 2011)

Je nach Landschaft kann man schon mal mit dem Vorderrad steckenbleiben. Ist mir im Harz schonmal passiert (siehe Anhang). Sah aus wie der restliche Bodenbelag auch - und schwupps war das Rad im Moorast eingesunken  Aber schön weicher Boden da...

Bei ersichtlichen Pfützen oder Schlammlöchern wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt durchsurfen. Also mit dem Vorderrad drüberhechten. aber schön vorher im trockenen üben. Kannst dir ja irgendwo eine Markierung machen, die du versuchts zum rechten Zeitpunkt zu überqueren (mit dem Vorderad leicht angehoben und minimaler Rückenlage. Nicht zu weit hochreissen - Sonst landet man übelst auf dem Rücken.).


----------



## tombrider (28. März 2011)

Ist mir im Harz auch schon passiert, auf dem Bach-ähnlichen Trail vom dreieckigen Pfahl Richtung Eckerstausee runter. Die Pfütze war scheinbar nur ca. 10 cm tief! Und dann blieb das Vorderrad bis zur Achse stecken. Abflug über den Lenker, reaktionsschnell ausgeklickt, zum Glück fällt man da weich. Wenn auch etwas feucht...


----------



## deorsum (28. März 2011)

hirrsson schrieb:


> ich muss zu diesem Thema eine Frage hinzufügen.
> 
> und was macht man wenn auf einem Trail matsch in eine Kurve ist und man so schnell ist dass man nicht "in Schritttempo" Fahren kann?
> Wo sollte der Gewicht gelagert sein? Mehr auf's Hinterrad oder 50-50?
> ...



versuchen einen möglichst großen kurvenradius zu fahren, das bike mehr drücken, druck aufs vorderrad geben und mit dem blick die linie anpeilen


----------



## DannyX (4. April 2011)

1) Ordentliche Reifen besorgen
2) Vor dem Schlammloch nochmal richtig kurbeln
3) Während dir die ******** um die Ohren fliegt rumschreien ("YEAAAAH!" oder auch "WOOOO-HOOOO")

Wird von mir seit längerem praktiziert und macht Biken umso lustiger (besonders wenn die Stöckchenschleifer in Sehweite stehen und wie gewohnt dumm schauen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirrsson (5. April 2011)

DannyX schrieb:


> 1) Ordentliche Reifen besorgen



Und was für Reifen würdest du vorschlagen?

(das mit dem "Yeeeah" mache ich  )


----------



## heifisch (5. April 2011)

Wetscream geht in Schlamm genialst! Mit gecutteten Stollen auch im Trockenen ein super Reifen. Gibt es sogar in 2.2 und Singleply, nur der Rollwiderstand ist selbst gecuttet und in 60a sehr sehr hoch.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. April 2011)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute im Wald habe ich mich sehr gefreut dass alles nass und von #§4&!=-Pferden zerfurcht wurde (dass ich mich freue war ironisch). Nun ja, jetzt würd ich als Anfänger gerne wissen wie ich durch Matsch am besten durchkomme.
> Meine Räder drehen sich durch, ich bleibe stecken und kippe um. Wenn ich mal nicht stecken bleibe rutsche ich ab und kippe um.
> ...



wie oben schon mehrfach angesprochen, mit wheelie "durchsurfen"


----------



## FoXMorayn (12. April 2011)

schlamm:  ordentlich geschwindigkeit aufnehmen, gewicht auf beide räder gleichmäßig verteilen und mit gleichmäßigem trampeln durchfahren.
also mit viel energie nach vorne ohne einsinken über den schlamm fahren.

wahlweise auch anhaltenn langsam mit dem vorderrad vortasten, dabei stark auf den lenker lehnen und dann mit ruckartigen bewegungen das rad durch den schlamm zwingen und möglichst viel biomasse mit aus dem schlammloch nehmen.


----------

